# The Thanksgiving Thread



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 2, 2013)

Guess nobody likes Thanksgiving


----------



## naomibee (Nov 8, 2013)

I like thanksgiving. this is my new granddaughter. But if you go in to any store its all Christmas .


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2013)

I love Thanksgiving, we go to the Chinese Buffet.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2013)

Great pics, MW. I like thanksgiving too. I will find some pics to add to this thread soon. In the middle of something right now but you know I am a night owl so be prepared for lots of Happy Thanksgiving pics and sceneries later on.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 8, 2013)

Speaking of.....while y'all wait for my pic collections and findings....


What's on your Thanksgiving menu? 
Are you having it at your house and the fam comes there?
Or are you going to the fams house and letting them host it?
Or do you plan to just go to a nice restaurant and let some chef do the cooking?
Do tell!


----------



## naomibee (Nov 8, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....while y'all wait for my pic collections and findings....
> 
> 
> What's on your Thanksgiving menu?
> ...



we will have all the fixings and invite the relatives


----------

